# Travelling with Clexane to India



## Alligatorlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi
We're going to India for ED. I'll need to bring several weeks worth of Clexane pre-filled syringes with me. Other FF threads say it's best to put it all in hand baggage, in original boxes, but possibly with some in clear plastic bag; mention it to UK security; and have on hand copy of prescription. Some say it's also good to have addl letter from doctor mentioning you are ok to travel with medication. But no one seems to have significant problems leaving from UK airports. So hopefully I'll be okay on the way out.

But I'm wondering if anyone's been to India, and had problems once they landed? (Ie random hand baggage searches)...  Or anyone leaving India coming back to the UK with injectible medications. Does Indian security create problems?

Any advice is welcome!


----------

